# Help, horn of my 1997 altima does not work



## hbird (Jan 3, 2004)

The horn on both sides can not work. What is the problem?
thanks,


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

first thing i'd do is to check the fuse(s). i believe the 'horn' fuse or fuses are located in a fuse compartment in the engine bay. check your manual to be sure...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Black is right. The fuse for the horn is under the hood in the left front corner of the engine compartment (next to the battery). It is a 10A fuse.

Troy


----------



## cdavenport (Jul 19, 2006)

Simple enough. Thank you guys, checked the fuse box inside, but not under the hood. For some reason the horn fuse was missing.... not sure what happened there. All fixed now.


----------



## guitarsage (Mar 26, 2005)

Heh, that reminds me of the problem I had with my horn. My horn would not work at all, I checked all the fuses and everything seemed ok. I went with out it for like 3 years, then one day on my way home from work I got bored and kept pressing the horn buttons in, after about 40 pushes, a very weak horn sounded. Sounds really weak, but I never use it so oh well.


----------

